# 2021 Photo of the Year Voting



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2022)

It's time to pick the _*2021 Photo of the Year*_.
Best of luck to all of out monthly winners.  Voting ends in seven days.

January: "Night crawler" by @MSnowy.






February: "Early morning fog & fall colors" by @TATTRAT.





March: "After dinner nap." by @MSnowy.





April: "It's A Drag" by @Lez325.



April original thread if you can't see the photo.

May: "Another epic sunrise" by @Philmar.





June: "Crow" by @K9Kirk.





July: "Natures fireworks" by @MSnowy





August: "Grizzly Locust" by @BrentC





September: "Sunset Moonrise Sailboat" by @SquarePeg.





October:  "My beautiful granddaughter" by @jcdeboever.





November: "Smooth as Glass" by @ronlane.





December: "Red-shouldered Hawk"by @K9Kirk.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 17, 2022)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## PJM (Jan 17, 2022)

Seriously difficult choice.


----------



## Lez325 (Jan 18, 2022)

April NOT showing on my screen


----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2022)

PM sent.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 18, 2022)

Just nice to be nominated among so many fantastic captures, thanks!


----------



## GrantWoj (Jan 22, 2022)

Wow these are all stellar, hard choice for sure


----------



## mndmeld (Jan 27, 2022)

These are all so stunning. Wow.


----------

